# 1918 dayton picures



## redline1968 (Jun 23, 2009)

here's is my photo of a 1918 dayton called the daytonia. it has been repainted with house paint and the front fender has been cut. i have another front fender for it. the handle bars are original as the grips and rims/ seat.  it's a cool bike.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 23, 2009)

just dug through all my Dayton stuff and don't have any Daytonia. I do have some 1920 Dayton stuff but nothing with that frame style if you're interested.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 23, 2009)

what is it that you have?  

mark


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm more into the Huffman era stuff starting in the mid '30's but have ended up with a few pieces of Davis stuff along the way. I have these ads and the 1920 catalog from Nostalgic.net. I was going to clean it up but never got around to it. you can get it from his site if you like. here's what I have.


----------



## JOEL (Jun 24, 2009)

Cool bike! Nice garden! Thanks for posting.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 24, 2009)

thank you.  the garden was alot of work and still is.   scott, the ads are great but i have no room on  the walls since i collect oils.  parts /bikes are all i can fit in the basement. thanks again

mark


----------

